# Dog collars



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I am considering the Canny Collar for our 2.5 year old Sheltie. She is a puller and no matter what we have tried she refuses to relenquish her dominance when walking. Needless to say, my shoulder takes a beating.
The Canny collar was recommended to me, but the pet stores don't sell it here so I would have to order online. I was wondering if anyone has used this and what your thoughts are...does it work or not? Should I try this route? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel for you and your dog. I gave up with the lead and now I walk my dog without one. She is well behaved and stays put when I tell her to, even when other dogs walk past. Some people fight with me about walking her without a lead but I ignore them.
Perhaps, if your municipal by-laws will allow, you could try this with your sweetie-pie. She is gorgeous and I bet she'd love to go without the lead.
Natalie


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the collar you mention, but have you tried a harness? They work well with dogs that have a tendency to pull. You can stop them from pulling and it doesn't choke them, or hurt their neck. Check with your vet.
Another suggestion, take 2 leads and fasten them together then put around your waist and fasten it to the dog's collar or harness. I had to do that when I hurt my back and couldn't stand the strain on my arm and shoulder.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish I could walk her without a lead. My first Sheltie was a dream to walk without a lead. She would stay right with me. Not Abby. She barks at everything, chases everything and wouldn't hesitate to run on the road to catch a leaf or a squirrel. Total opposite to Tyra.
I did try a harness babsbarb. We weren't more than a minute out the door and she pulled right out of it. Just backed up, lifted her front legs and she was gone. I had it fitted to her at the pet store too. We call her houdini. She's in a prong collar right now because a regular collar slips right off her head.
Thanks for your help. I'll keep researching.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck with your research. I unfortunately do not have any other info for you.
I hope Houdini is sorted out fast so that she can get out. Perhaps dog training classes of some sort?
Natalie


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

We use a Martindale collar for our Jack Russell, Molly. It self tightens when she pulls, loosens when she stops. This is not the same as a choke collar.

Here is a link:

http://www.collargirl.com/how_martingale_work.htm


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

sounds like they fitted he with the step in/step out harness. Do some more research on harnesses as there are some out there she can't step out of. Lots of luck, and keep us posted.


apette said:


> I wish I could walk her without a lead. My first Sheltie was a dream to walk without a lead. She would stay right with me. Not Abby. She barks at everything, chases everything and wouldn't hesitate to run on the road to catch a leaf or a squirrel. Total opposite to Tyra.
> I did try a harness babsbarb. We weren't more than a minute out the door and she pulled right out of it. Just backed up, lifted her front legs and she was gone. I had it fitted to her at the pet store too. We call her houdini. She's in a prong collar right now because a regular collar slips right off her head.
> Thanks for your help. I'll keep researching.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

I've used a Haltie, for my dog. He would pull so hard he would collapse his windpipe. With this Haltie, you guide his head, just like a horse. They have less inclination to pull. It's just like a horse halter, although people think it's a muzzle, it's not, it doesn't have a cage.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I too use a Martingale collar. Does not stop my Hunter from pulling. He is a Lab/Pointer mix, and by instinct wants to course back and forth in frnt of me to flush the game! *LOL* He doesn't pull quite so hard now, though, as he is getting older and FINALLY outgrowing the puppy stage, just about the time his muzzle is getting gray! *LOL* If you get that collar, let me know how it works and I might try on on Hunter.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I too use a Martingale collar. Does not stop my Hunter from pulling. He is a Lab/Pointer mix, and by instinct wants to course back and forth in frnt of me to flush the game! *LOL* He doesn't pull quite so hard now, though, as he is getting older and FINALLY outgrowing the puppy stage, just about the time his muzzle is getting gray! *LOL* If you get that collar, let me know how it works and I might try on on Hunter.


This sounds just like my sheltie. I have purchased the collar, but with all the snow and ice on the sidewalks I have put off trying it on her. I have to concentrate on not falling myself. I will let you know how it goes once we start training with it. Hopefully that will be soon. Got another 3 or 4 inches of snow last night.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

I have 2 Great Danes and will not walk them with out a halti. It is very icy outside so I use yak tracs for myself. One of my males does not like other dogs so I carry bitter apple in a little spray bottle; works very well.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a little late coming in on this thread but I wonder, have you seen the no-pull harnesses? When Nick was a puppy I used one whenever we went to a public event, craft fairs, etc.
This is like the one I got for Nick. The straps that go under their front legs are what attach to your leash so when they pull they take their own feet off the ground and get nowhere. I liked it because I didn't feel comfortable with the strap around his head like the gentle leaders - though I do know lots of people who swear by those.

http://www.amazon.com/Sporn-Nylon-Pulling-Harness-Medium/dp/B003SLIENI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395177857&sr=8-1&keywords=no-pull+dog+harness


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I'm a little late coming in on this thread but I wonder, have you seen the no-pull harnesses? When Nick was a puppy I used one whenever we went to a public event, craft fairs, etc.
> This is like the one I got for Nick. The straps that go under their front legs are what attach to your leash so when they pull they take their own feet off the ground and get nowhere. I liked it because I didn't feel comfortable with the strap around his head like the gentle leaders - though I do know lots of people who swear by those.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sporn-Nylon-Pulling-Harness-Medium/dp/B003SLIENI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395177857&sr=8-1&keywords=no-pull+dog+harness


This is like the harness I bought originally that she pulled right out of. She just rears up like a horse, backs up and off it comes. It's been fun!!!
I'm still waiting for the snow to melt so I can give the Canny Collar a good try. We really haven't had a chance to test it out.
Thanks for your help though.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! I have no idea how she could do that! She's good! 

Well, good luck with the Canny Collar. They say there's always the right tool for the job - you just need to find it...


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Wow! I have no idea how she could do that! She's good!
> 
> Well, good luck with the Canny Collar. They say there's always the right tool for the job - you just need to find it...


Probably by the time I do she'll have settled down and I won't need it. Ha. It's hard when the second one is the complete opposite of the first. Our first Sheltie would walk without a leash and never stray from my side. They each have their own personality don't they.
Thanks for taking the time to help. I am still going to research other harnesses. Our local pet store owner says he can find me one. Ha ha...he hasn't met out girl yet!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I'm not familiar with the collar you mention, but have you tried a harness? They work well with dogs that have a tendency to pull. You can stop them from pulling and it doesn't choke them, or hurt their neck. Check with your vet.
> Another suggestion, take 2 leads and fasten them together then put around your waist and fasten it to the dog's collar or harness. I had to do that when I hurt my back and couldn't stand the strain on my arm and shoulder.


That's a good tip/idea, leads round waist, ive bought 4 harnesses, last one just fits, sizing/comfort is difficult to find. How long will it be b4 she stops pulling? My guess a year or two, Ruby is 5months old.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I'm a little late coming in on this thread but I wonder, have you seen the no-pull harnesses? When Nick was a puppy I used one whenever we went to a public event, craft fairs, etc.
> This is like the one I got for Nick. The straps that go under their front legs are what attach to your leash so when they pull they take their own feet off the ground and get nowhere. I liked it because I didn't feel comfortable with the strap around his head like the gentle leaders - though I do know lots of people who swear by those.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sporn-Nylon-Pulling-Harness-Medium/dp/B003SLIENI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395177857&sr=8-1&keywords=no-pull+dog+harness


Thankyou, I just bought one for Ruby, my 5 month old Cockerpoo! :thumbup:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me know how you like it. I always wonder, after I've recommended something, if other people like the thing as much as I did. 

Apparently, Lass, the dog who started the thread, could wiggle out of her harness faster than anything. Nick never could, so I was happy with it.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

My first dog was a puller, and nothing stopped it until we went through obedience class. Changed her attitude completely, along w/behavior. I've only had one other difficult dog, and did the same with her, same result. I think it has to accepting you as alpha dog.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I took mine to obedience school, but he never did catch on to heeling. He wanted to course back and forth in front of me and flush the game! *LOL* He is finally getting old and can't pull so hard, so maybe there's hope yet! *LOL*


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Let me know how you like it. I always wonder, after I've recommended something, if other people like the thing as much as I did.
> 
> Apparently, Lass, the dog who started the thread, could wiggle out of her harness faster than anything. Nick never could, so I was happy with it.


Well, it was a bit too big, but im keeping it for later, she's only 5months, ive got another smaller one and that's ok. Thankyou. :thumbup:


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm having a terrible time with my little Chihuahua. She is built with a big neck and big chest. Because her neck is bigger than her head I can't use a collar on her. I have not been able to find a Martingale collar small enough for her and I have looked extensively. The harnesses are an issue also. They come in 3/8 inch webbing in size x-small, but are 3/4 inch webbing in size small. Her chest is just too big for her to wear the x-small - most of them go up to a 16" chest and she is 17". The problem with the wider webbing is that they are too big, stiff, and heavy for her. She is only 7.7 pounds. The wider webbing just overwhelms her. My Chihuahua is built like a little furry linebacker.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> I'm having a terrible time with my little Chihuahua. She is built with a big neck and big chest. Because her neck is bigger than her head I can't use a collar on her. I have not been able to find a Martingale collar small enough for her and I have looked extensively. The harnesses are an issue also. They come in 3/8 inch webbing in size x-small, but are 3/4 inch webbing in size small. Her chest is just too big for her to wear the x-small - most of them go up to a 16" chest and she is 17". The problem with the wider webbing is that they are too big, stiff, and heavy for her. She is only 7.7 pounds. The wider webbing just overwhelms her. My Chihuahua is built like a little furry linebacker.


Do you sew? I'd look for a dog coat pattern see if you couldn't adapt it to be a harness using a D-ring on the back.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Do you sew? I'd look for a dog coat pattern see if you couldn't adapt it to be a harness using a D-ring on the back.


I've been thinking on how to do that. Poor little Sophie doesn't stay home like a lot of Chihuahuas do, she goes lots of places with me, and she needs a proper harness to be comfortable. She's not fat, she is just stocky with a big ribcage. She got a ride in an 18 wheeler and in a taxi last week.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

For curiosity sake I did a search for sewing patterns for dog harnesses and came up with this:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sewing+patterns+for+dog+harnesses&qpvt=sewing+patterns+for+dog+harnesses&FORM=IGRE

Some a downright bizarre but some look quite practical and cute. There also seem to be enough diagrams that you could make your own pattern with their ideas. Hope you find a solution for her.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> For curiosity sake I did a search for sewing patterns for dog harnesses and came up with this:
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sewing+patterns+for+dog+harnesses&qpvt=sewing+patterns+for+dog+harnesses&FORM=IGRE
> 
> Some a downright bizarre but some look quite practical and cute. There also seem to be enough diagrams that you could make your own pattern with their ideas. Hope you find a solution for her.


Thank you. I took a quick look and saw a couple that look like something I would like for Sophie. I'll take a better look later.


----------



## RubyH23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

